# CSC Invitational



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone going? It in Arlington on Sunday. I’m hoping to ride in from Silver Spring through Rock Creek if it’s not raining.

CSC Invitational.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Slim Chance said:


> Anyone going? It in Arlington on Sunday. I’m hoping to ride in from Silver Spring through Rock Creek if it’s not raining.
> 
> CSC Invitational.



i'm having trouble finding someone to go. wives, girlfriends and such are too much to overcome.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Slim Chance said:


> Anyone going? It in Arlington on Sunday. I’m hoping to ride in from Silver Spring through Rock Creek if it’s not raining.
> 
> CSC Invitational.


I'm going.

Where's the info on who's entered in the master 35+, men 1/2/3, and women 1/2.

Is Liz Hatch going to be in town?


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

bas said:


> I'm going.
> 
> Where's the info on who's entered in the master 35+, men 1/2/3, and women 1/2.
> 
> Is Liz Hatch going to be in town?


hmm. good question. i got a bulletin on the CSC team entrees, but not overall.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rsosborn said:


> hmm. good question. i got a bulletin on the CSC team entrees, but not overall.


the pros are here:
http://www.cscinvitational.com/roster.html

i want to see everyone else.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it! This will be year 3 in a row, bringing my 11 year old son (who's an enthusiast if he gets hats and autographs) along too!


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I was invited by a friend to go this year - are tickets needed to attend the event and how is access to any of the riders?

This is my 1st pro event...

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be there for sure. Hope the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

No ticket required.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I want to go, but have a commitment in the afternoon so I'm still undecided. If I go, I'll definitely ride my bike.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> I was invited by a friend to go this year - are tickets needed to attend the event and how is access to any of the riders?
> 
> This is my 1st pro event...
> 
> ...


You only need a ticket if you want to be in the bleachered section in the 'breakaway club' .

Other than that, find a place to stand.

From last years race:










Liz Hatch who comes on RBR here & there:










Final Pro Sprint

Bahati comes from behind to take first.


1 132 Rock Racing Bahati,Rahsaan
2 31 Toyota-United Pro Stevic, Ivan
3 71 Navigators Insurance Clarke, Hilton


----------

